# 2011 F350 SuperDuty upgraded factory HU OEM integration



## alxhastngs (Jan 8, 2009)

My brother has a 2011 F350 SuperDuty on order, coming with the Lariat package and the upgraded sound system (6 disc changer, improved speakers, rear sub). We are looking at doing a light build that has adequete SQ, but can also get decently loud, while maintaining the OEM headunit and look.

Looking at using the Kenwood eXcelon XR-1S and XR-4S along with some ID CTX65CS components up front, and a JL TW5 sub. 

All of these components are not final yet and I have found plenty of information on this forum to help decide on the final system once a final budget is determined, likely around $1500.

My question is how does the output of these head units look like? Does anyone have any experience OEM integrating into them? I have found a few leads on here about a volume dependent EQ that cuts bass with volume but nothing really definite. I am assuming these HU's are the same ones found in the newer F150's as well. Is a decent SQ build even achievable using the stock HU?

Our budget allows for something similar to a JL cleansweep, or Arc SRI, or perhaps an offering from Audiocontrol. Leaning towards the cleansweep for simplicity, EQ is not of the most concern at this time and can be added down the line if desired.

Any insight into your experience installing in these trucks would be great!


----------

